# Uh Oh Magus, a new SKS may be on the market



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

And I mean new production. But will they import them?

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2012/10/23/molots-modern-sks/


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The biggest attraction to the SKS is value. 
You can get a really GREAT gun considering how dang cheap they are.

I don't see the attraction of that one.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

It looks so intimidating. Why would anyone want to own something like that?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I miss my type 56 modded to take AK mags..had bills to pay, life sucks and then it kills ya'.

B.O.T however.
Is it chrome lined?
What is asking price?
Will it come in 223 or 5.45X39?
Stock is ugly as sin,put wood on it!


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

I've also got wood for wood. 
Personally it looks like it's chambered in 7.62x39 because of the shape of the mag, I'd like to see a 5.45x39 version, especially considering how little change would have to be made to the receiver to accommodate that.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The stock is carbon fiber to keep the weight down, but is definitely ugly as sin. I don't have any other details yet, but supposedly it being made to much higher tolerances with better fit & finish than the military versions. It is supposed to be a hunting rifle so I would expect accuracy to be better than average.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> The stock is carbon fiber to keep the weight down, but is definitely ugly as sin.


I work with carbon fiber cloth in the aerospace industry, and that does not look like it at all.

It looks like a fiberglass cloth with dyed strands made to look like "fake" carbon fiber.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

ComputerGuy said:


> It looks so intimidating. Why would anyone want to own something like that?


I have no idea, I wouldn't!


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Ditch the muzzle brake, goofy stock, and dust cover scope mount. Replace with wood or vietnam type fiberglass and standard dustcover. I'm kinda interested anyway.

Still kicking myself for not buying a D model a while back for $375.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I work with carbon fiber cloth in the aerospace industry, and that does not look like it at all.
> 
> It looks like a fiberglass cloth with dyed strands made to look like "fake" carbon fiber.


Agree, both of my cars have carbon fiber in and on them.... There is a different look than what is shown...

Miss my SKS... Hmm maybe new purchase is needed


----------

